# Anyone have any experiance with Love Fish Betta Duo 20L tank



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi

Iv got the chance to buy one of these for less than half price at my local pets at home store as its an ex display model.

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...h-tanks/love-fish-betta-duo-20-litre-aquarium

I believe it might be the same as this : http://www.aquaone.co.uk/betta-aquariums.php

Are they any good? If not what are my options in the uk? Im not really looking to spend a lot and don’t really want a tank much bigger than 20l due to space. I quite like idea of tanks that are divided so I can keep more than one but the only other options I see are cheap tanks like this on ebay that dont even have a filter or heater.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't see anything wrong with it. Keep in mind with two Betta you will need to treat it like a 10L /2.5G aquarium.

This will help:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=555434

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

Ok I got the tank and have it set up, read your link but still a bit confused about what to do now. 

I got the tank setup and added some gravel, I was sold a starter pack with it that has API stress coat+ and stress zyme in it. I believe stress coat plus is the water conditioner and stress zyme is bacteria? I want to try and cycle the tank before I put any fish in it and I am quite happy to wait a couple of weeks for this to happen. 

But should I now fill it with water and add the water conditioner and leave it running for a while? When should I add the zyme and do I need to feed the zime?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'll need to look up "fishless cycling." The link I sent is for fish-in cycling. I've never done fishless so can't help there. I do know you can't just let the tank run; you have to have an Ammonia source.


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

ok ill look that up.

I also found the instructions rather vague, it does'nt explain what the carbon and ceramic cartridges are for and when or if these should be replaced at some point. I assume you never change the filter sponges unless your starting fresh.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

recci said:


> ok ill look that up.
> 
> I also found the instructions rather vague, it does'nt explain what the carbon and ceramic cartridges are for and when or if these should be replaced at some point. I assume you never change the filter sponges unless your starting fresh.


I have that tank - except it's an AquaOne. In any case, once you have cycled your tank, you won't need the carbon cartridge, though you can keep the ceramic ones... if you decide to keep both, then just change them every 3 months (or so I was told). In any case, the important one is the sponge filter - that houses your good aquarium filter, so just pull it out and swish it in the tank water to "clean" it.

You can have a look at my signature to see my tank set ups if you like. I really love the duo tanks, especially since a lot of the filter/heater is separated from the betta's living area (so no changes for fins to be caught in filters etc).

Hope you like the tank too!


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Thanks for the info, your setup looks pretty cool. Are those real plants your using? 

How did you cycle your first tank duo? I'm still not sure if I should try to fishless cycle it or just put one fish in and cycle it and then add another when its done.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

recci said:


> Hi Thanks for the info, your setup looks pretty cool. Are those real plants your using?
> 
> How did you cycle your first tank duo? I'm still not sure if I should try to fishless cycle it or just put one fish in and cycle it and then add another when its done.


Hi Recci - you're welcome! 

I use silk plants and some times plastic (after I've run the panty hose test to make sure there aren't any sharp edges). For me personally, I've never had any luck with live plants though if I can find a moss ball... I'll totally be up for trying it out with my betta's.

I set up my first duo and let it run (fishless) for about a week and bit to allow the good bacteria to build up. During that time I also added a bit of water from both of the boys current tanks that I wanted in that 20L tank... and tested water parameters. I think I transferred them both in after the 3rd week. Two of my boys, Kennex & Dorian, have been in the same betta duo tank for a while now and they love it! I only swap them between compartments every few water changes so they have a different view of the house *lol*

I'd love to see your tank with your boys in it when it's all sorted out :-D


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

When you say you let it run fishless for a week did you add anything to the tank such as ammonia or bacteria? I have no other fish to take water from so thats why i am bit uncertain about the best way to get it started.

Ill post up pics once its up an running with fish in it. I am looking for a cheap display cabinet for it to sit on. I don't fancy paying £70 GBP for one those Aqua One inspire cabinets that's meant for it. They just don't seem worth the money.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

Hmm... just added a bit of water conditioner and AQ salts.... and some water from my bettas.... but since there are no fish... just let it cycle for a little bit like 2 weeks and test your water parameters &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

I might just add some fish flakes and that Stress Zyme bacteria and let it run for a couple of weeks testing like you say.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Ceramic rings (if that's what they are) should not be replaced as they hold beneficial nitrifying bacteria.

As far as fishless cycling, from everything I've read putting in some fish food and letting the tank run for a while won't cycle it.


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

I read on here that you can use fish food as the ammonia source.


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Ceramic rings (if that's what they are) should not be replaced as they hold beneficial nitrifying bacteria.
> 
> As far as fishless cycling, from everything I've read putting in some fish food and letting the tank run for a while won't cycle it.


Hi Russell - if it's the same types of cartridges as my tanks, they're not ceramic rings, but rather ceramic beads (almost). Here's a picture: http://www.aqua-one-spare-parts.co....ua-One-102c-Ceramic-Cartridge-AquaVis-130.jpg

I'm not sure if they are meant to be changed or not... mine haven't been considering I haven't had my tanks for that long/they're coming up to the 3 months but I just haven't changed it yet. So I'm not sure if they _need_ changing. Would be interested in getting your thoughts. I'm sure it would also help Recci.


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

Perhaps adding a couple of small live plants would make the cycling of this tank better?


----------



## recci (Jun 8, 2015)

I found this the easiest guide on cycling to understand: http://www.fishkeeping.co.uk/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=51&keywords=fishless+cycle 

I get it now, got myself some Household ammonia from Homebase and got a test kit on order.


----------

